# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Русские подкасты - аудио.

## chaika

Не знал, куда можно запостить ссылки на аудио-подкасты.
On a listserv I read there have been several posts regarding podcasts in Russian. Here are the sources, which I have not verified.
========  http://www.shkolazhizni.ru/ for podcasts on a wide variety of topics and one of my favourites (and there are texts of all the podcasts, which is very useful). 
A more recent find that I'm quite excited about (though it's not as user friendly for language learning; in that respect Shkola Zhizni is excellent) is http://www.podstantsiya.ru/ , which includes a "Citycast" series and interviews - http://www.podstantsiya.ru/?area=main&u ... 0%E2%FC%FE 
The newspaper Vedomosti publishes a daily news podcast as well as thematic ones: http://www.vedomosti.ru/podcast/  http://rpod.ru/ has a wide range of amateur podcasts, some of which get beyond the level of ramblings and in-jokes  http://podfm.ru/ also covers a wide range of themes - registration required. 
Depending on your mp3 player's capabilities, you could also look at NTV's videocasts -  http://news.ntv.ru/video/ 
There's also a lot of people podcasting via Live Journal, with the variations in quality one would expect. Try http://dnevniki.rpod.ru 
===== 
You can try to listen to Russkoe radio http://www.rusradio.ru/ for a change. Or pick one (or more) from the list of St.Petersburg's radio stations, http://www.spbin.ru/catalog/tv.htm 
===== 
1) BBC Bizness-klass: about Russian and international business, every weekday for about 6 minutes. It's interesting and delivered in rapid-fire speech so is good practice.
2) Chital'nyj zal: from Deutsche Welle. Every week or so for about 15 minutes. Book reviews of Russian or German books, author portraits/interviews. Deutsche Welle has a number of other Russian podcasts as well that you might like. Much more relaxed than Bizness-klass and often quite good. 
2) I think Exo Moskvy is some of the best radio I've heard ever and they put all their programs in .mp3 format on their website. They also provide transcripts. My favorites are: 
Polnyj Al'bac, Osoboe mnenie (depending on who's on but Shenderovich is my favorite), Bez posrednikov, 49 minut (all about the U.S. our elections), Neproshedshee vremja, Knizhnoe kazino, Dym otechestva, Svoimi glazami, and Govorim po-russki. But it's a good idea to look through and see what a broadcast's themes are. In addition to whatever is going on at the present, there's a great interest in the past. Recently, for example, I listened to a broadcast of how the manuscript of Dr. Zhivago got to Italy, told by the man who took it there (translated from Italian),  and a discussion by Sergei Kovalev and Aleksandr Daniel' about starting Xronika tekushchix sobytij in 1968. The programs have a liveliness that seems to have been bled out of our own public radio.

----------

